# Seiko Kinetic Diver



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi All; Just aquired this fantastic Kinetic Diver in good condition and keeping good time (November 2001)

Sorry about the poor quality picture










One question I have seen these with Sports 200 on the dial anybody know the difference

Regards


----------



## grey (Apr 29, 2006)

Hi Peterhill,

I've got a couple of the Sports 200s and I suspect there is little difference. Most seem to have been pepsi bezel versions, so yours looks rare and nice. Movement is 5M43. I think some later versions didn't have the Sapphlex crystal, and the red part on the bezel went to 20 mins rather than 15 but I stand to be corrected.

Graham


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi Gey;

Thanks for your response

A bit more info and picture of the case

The movement number on the case and dail says 5M63

Also on the rear of the case it says Sapphlex Crystal

No wave symbol is it genuine !!!!!!!!!










Regards Pete


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice watch









I had one of those, a blue one.

It was my first serious watch and I loved it until the capacitor died on me









It was sent to Seiko for a replacement cell and the jeweller charged me Â£85









I never trusted the kinetic after that and sold it on. It was a lovely watch though, here it is.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi Pete, I bought a Kinetic diver 100 m through this forum, 5m62 movement and also no wave symbol, but I know it is genuine. Rest assured, I don't think they put the wave on any of the kinetic divers...










(Mark or Paul, I hope you don't mind me using your picture? If so please let me know)


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Ferdinand said:


> Hi Pete, I bought a Kinetic diver 100 m through this forum, 5m62 movement and also no wave symbol, but I know it is genuine. Rest assured, I don't think they put the wave on any of the kinetic divers...


The wave symbol is present on some of the kinetic divers, like this SKA293:










I don't know if it is a relatively recent addittion, but I've certainly seen plenty of kinetic divers without it.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 27, 2008)

Looks very good


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Ferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete, I bought a Kinetic diver 100 m through this forum, 5m62 movement and also no wave symbol, but I know it is genuine. Rest assured, I don't think they put the wave on any of the kinetic divers...
> ...


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 25, 2006)

unlcky alf said:


> Ferdinand said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Pete, I bought a Kinetic diver 100 m through this forum, 5m62 movement and also no wave symbol, but I know it is genuine. Rest assured, I don't think they put the wave on any of the kinetic divers...
> ...


(Sorry, tried to edit my previous reply but to no avail. What I wanted to add

My mistake. What I should have said was, that not having the wave symbol is no proof of it being a feiko.

Ferdinand


----------



## peterhill (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks Everybody for all your comments and pictures

All this info got me thinking

I googled the watch make and came up with a site Seiko & Citizen Forum Watch Forum (Hope its OK to mention other forums)

Searching through the posts they quoted the following

The SKJ series had the text Sports 200 and the SMY series Water Resist 200m

The 5M63 movement (SMY) has a few minor improvments over the 5M43 movement (SKJ) mainly a more durable LiOn cell replacing the old capacitor

SKJ having the familiar tsunami wave logo. SMY versions have a dull plain caseback.

Thanks again for your comments any further comments or pictures greatly appreciated

Regards Pete


----------

